# Neiges dog catcher trick



## Neigesdad (Nov 15, 2009)

Saw this before and thought I could teach Neige.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVycMU1Gbwk


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is cute...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is too cute!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

very cute!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

What a great trick! That's too cute... makes me want to try to teach it to mine... evil dog catchers! heheheh


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That's so cute. How exactly did you teach it?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love that. My husband said he saw it on TV before.


----------

